# [KDE] paquets bloqués (résolu)

## niixa

Bonjour, j'ai installer la dernière version de gentoo sur une machine virtuelle vmware et j'ai un soucis, pour installer l'environnement graphique kde je suis le tuto : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/300-Environnement:Kde4:Installation et quand je lance la commande 

```
emerge kdebase-meta kde-l10n kmix kdeplasma-addons
```

 emerge me repond : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/paquetbloqu.jpg/ . Merci par avance pour votre aide  :Smile: Last edited by niixa on Sat Jul 30, 2011 11:47 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La prochaine fois, fais un copier/collé du message, ce sera mieux qu'un bitmap niveau lisibilité.

Désinstalle HAL (et désactive le USE hal dans ton make.conf), et ça devrait aller.

Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec le forum (genre "[KDE] paquets bloqués") ? Merci d'avance.

----------

## niixa

Titre changer  :Smile:  , merci pour ta réponse j'est essayer et sa fonctionne.

----------

